# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Best flavor Muscle Milk?

## Susguy

What are your guys favorite?

----------


## LENNOXLEWIS99

Banna Cream I Always Think That It Isnt Really A Protein Shake Its So Good

----------


## SVTMuscle*

peanut butter chocolate.... chocolate PB, whatever.... tastes like a melted down Reeses Peices cup!!! mmmmmmmm

----------


## madflabby

Bannana

----------


## Surfstud18

I love Mint Chocolate Chip. Taste like the Ice cream melted in my cup haha Then I have the Coco bean whey protein. I mostly had some oatmeal and peanut butter to that WOOOT WOOOT

----------


## pioneer

peanut butter chocolate by far!

----------


## SVTMuscle*

I hope the Mint Chip is good, i just bought some

----------


## Edward_Joel

Cookies n' Creme is excellent, with milk instead of water it's so good it makes you feel guilty.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

yeah i just had the mint chip with ice cream and i feel like lard

----------


## Hard Head

Banana

----------


## swingbatta

cookies and cream!

this sht tastes better than candy.

----------


## cnepp

cookies and cream!
bannana cream!
mocha joe!

----------


## jixxxer

bannana cream!
Good 'ol chocolate!

----------


## DHew

No no no! You have it all wrong!  :LOL:  
Vanilla is the best. Sure its plain and simple, but it allows for you to be able to mix so much more goodies in it, without making it a cluster**** of a shake. For instance, mix some banana's, strawberrry's and plain oatmeal and you have a delicious shake! Vanilla helps leave your mixing options open IMHO.

BTW I mix with soymilk. Its great!

----------


## breacherup

the mint chip is the cats ass (that means I like it)

----------


## Anavar Man

Cookies and Cream is the f-ing bomb.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2 Scoops of low fat whey mixed with 1 cookies and cream.

----------


## falconz08

cookies n' cream, and bannana

----------


## kihop

Cookies & Cream or Chocolate Caramel Pecan.

----------


## IronSheff

Root beer float.

----------


## magic32

They're all very good, afterall it's a perfect blend of sugar and fat!

M.

----------


## rar1015

A friend of mine is taking the mint chocolate chip flavor and he let me try it and it tasted great!

----------


## JohnboyF

Cookies and Cream. but they are filled with fats derived from canola oil.

----------


## need2bhuge

Ummmm, Mocha Joe, oh how I love the Joe...but now it's just straight whey cuz 20 bucks for 16 servings kinda blows!!

----------


## lifterjaydawg

bannana cream

----------


## hemiman04

chocolate, cookies & cream

----------


## Air Walker

I like Cookies & Cream.

----------


## H20Crazy

Pina Colada by far.....whatever you guys do, DO NOT GET PINEAPPLE BANANA!! Muscle Milk has the best tasting protein products, but I think they missed the boat on this one.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

Orange Creme tastes like ass I tried it. Peanut butter chocolate and Mint Chocolate are win

----------


## ru-ga-ru

mocha joe!

----------


## Misery13

what I love orange cream...and root beer...and chocolate...which is also all 3 of my son's favorite too they love muscle milk it's like a treat for them when there good.

----------


## oak2429

choc milk

----------


## nyjetsfan86

rootbeer float

----------


## jbarkley

Orange cream and Chocolate carmel is off the hook!

----------


## PEWN

this thread is over a year old.... lol...

----------


## mkcay7979

> Orange Creme tastes like ass I tried it. Peanut butter chocolate and Mint Chocolate are win


 :7up:  Orange Creme is the shit

----------


## UNCCwrestler

for me its a tie between Pina Colada and Horchata

----------


## FREAK

vanilla creame is the shiznit!Throw a couple strawberries in it DAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMM

----------


## PEWN

no muscle milk is the best muscle milk...

----------


## number twelve

strawberry

----------


## suprman09

Is muscle milk light any good?

----------


## Project

> Is muscle milk light any good?


MM light = low fat MM. So it's okay...ish...I guess

----------


## Newguy4it

Cookies n' Creme.....









Lance

----------


## admirals56

newguy you do no this thread is 2 years old check out the dates before you post so your not wasting your time

----------


## phenom1979

mocha joe

----------


## mike954

that stuff is full of calories

----------


## phenom1979

good cals though bro

----------


## STRONGMAN91

im gonna go with mocha, good stuff

----------


## guinho

chocolat caramel pecan  :Big Grin:

----------


## mackerz

its got to be strawberry!!

----------


## pognog

You guys should try some of Trueprotein's flavors...mmm..delicious..
But for musclemilk, I have to go with baaaanana!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## silversurfer

> that stuff is full of calories


alot guys at my guy dont drink it cause of that..and the carbs and fat. But my skinny ass could care less lol

i havent tried all the flavors but i like mocha joe & bannana cream
the mocha joe has caffine in it too, whoo hoo  :Smilie:

----------


## 1down5up

People always tell me this stuff is horrible for you but i dont understand why? Anyone have any feed back? Is it bad for cutting? Any good for a PWO shake?

----------


## g0dsend

purple flavor.....

----------


## duece02

rootbeer float

----------


## DBLVNM

strawberry banana smoothie is awesome.......I tried the orange cream, and it was ok.

----------


## (TLF) CHAMPION54

I tried Strawberrys and Cream last night and it was gross!

My fav is regular Chocolate, not Chocolate Malt cause thats nasty too!

----------


## Mizat1369

I love cookies and cream and cake batter. Of all the protein I have tried, which is dozens, they are by ar the best tasting!

----------


## Coop77

They all taste disgusting to me. too much sugar.

----------


## bigslick7878

> People always tell me this stuff is horrible for you but i dont understand why? Anyone have any feed back? Is it bad for cutting? Any good for a PWO shake?


For...

what is costs.....

how much protien there is in it...

and how much junk is in it...

This would be very low on my list as far as a protein shake.

I looked at the label last time I was in BJ's on the RTD and I was like who in their right mind would buy this stuff???

----------


## Branikald

Orange Creme Muscle Milk: Best-tasting protein shake... of all time!

----------


## AbusedYam

cookies and cream

----------


## Quimby

Almond butter, Chocolate, Milk shake are good

chicago boot camp

----------


## Patrickthecool

vanilla, with blueberries and a tablespoon of peanut butter. so good!

----------


## ovidiu31

chocolate milk!

----------


## Times Roman

i've only tried choco, and i'm not overly impressed

----------


## Nooomoto

Muscle milk is loaded with garbage, dude. There are better shakes out there.

----------


## Gym_

Breast


...................................
Muscle milk Contains No Milk and Fuk All Muscle !!
Now Available in breast flavore

----------


## BBrian

Muscle Milk cut back on its fat content some time back. Even though it contained the "good" fats, they felt that they were losing customers due to just how much fat was in it. But in that aspect, I personally think that it's a great supplement for gaining weight due to its high content of quality protein, fat, calories and carbs. Of course as many people noted, it certainly isn't one of the less expensive brands out there...but it is one of the best. Why pay less for something that probably won't serve the function of a complete protein? I see people buying cheap protein all the time, having no idea that they are taking in an incomplete amino acid profile. And oh, Muscle Milk has the best flavors of any protein shake out there IMO. I love the mocha joe flavor, especially before a workout due to its caffeine content. Makes me feel very androgenic  :Smilie:

----------


## TRT2010

bannana for sure

----------


## Gym_

MILF flavor Muscle Milk?

----------


## Sailor Moon

vanilla. plain ol vanilla nom nom nom

----------


## OriginalShovelhead79

Chocolate Malt. Prefer not to pay the same price for the light because it has less protein but same price.

----------


## Noles12

> Chocolate Malt. Prefer not to pay the same price for the light because it has less protein but same price.


Read the date on the start of a thread. This is 6 years old

----------


## CmyZFly

Chocolate Chip Mint  :Smilie:  yummm

----------

